# More Pictures of The Babies



## AngelAviary (Aug 12, 2014)

Alrighty gang, here are some new pictures! The babes are 4 weeks old and we have had some big things happen over the end of last week and over the weekend. 
Teeth are coming in! We have little canines showing up and can feel the bumps of the others wanting to come in. We have started offering softened puppy food mixed with milk replacer a couple times a day. Most took to it right away, but my tiny boy is not interested yet. We also have put training pads down in the box and I am very proud to say that they are using them about 96% of the time for both types of potty!!! Such smart babies. Right when they wake up, finish nursing or playing they walk right over onto the pad and go potty!
Toys are becoming very fun and they are really starting to "fight" each other! the barks and grows coming out of them is surprising at times! 

The one bad point last week is we found out that the Brindle girl who was supposed to be going to Ohio to do Therapy work with her new mom is now not going!! The lady broke her foot running a marathon and is on "no weight bearing" crutches for 8 weeks and then limited walking for an unknown time after that until she heals! Wow what a injury! She is so upset and is maybe going to consider a puppy next year if she heals up ok. So our little Stella look alike girl is available again! 
Now on to the pictures!
Picture #1 is our biggest boy! Mr Green collar maybe the biggest puppy in the litter but he is also our cry baby! He is always whining and crying about something! lol I pretty sure he is going to be blue or silver (he has the white on the bottoms of the paws), his face is so masculine and his coat is so plush!
Picture #2 is my favorite boy! The Tuxedo. He has the softest temperament! He never complains and is so gentle and seems so wise already. He is the best with my tiny baby, he is so gentle when he plays with my "itty bitty" 
Picture #3 is the two girls trying food for the first time! They did very well, only making a small mess! 
Picture #4 is one to compare the size of my "itty bitty baby boy" next to a littermate. He is the yellow collar next to his sister the Brindle. He is still only about 1/2 the size of the rest and he is my heart! He gets to eat first and I am still giving him supplemental feedings to keep him boosted up. He is trying to play and join in with the big guys but he really cant. They are just so much bigger than he is, they are just to much. So most of the time, he hangs out on my lap or with the Tuxedo boy and watching the "big guys" play rough! 
Picture #5 is my Tiny boy sleeping on his Parti color sister. Again you can see how little he is. 
Grooming day is this Saturday, So be on the look out for shaved faces the next group of pictures!


----------



## zooeysmom (Jan 3, 2014)

I've been waiting and waiting for this update, so thank you for sharing  I want that little tuxedo boy sooo badly!


----------



## Nicofreako (Aug 19, 2013)

So precious! I have been wondering about your itty bitty boy - thanks for letting us know how he's doing. 
It's amazing you can tell aspects of their personalities already! Such cuties.


----------



## AngelAviary (Aug 12, 2014)

zooeysmom said:


> I've been waiting and waiting for this update, so thank you for sharing  I want that little tuxedo boy sooo badly!


And I would be sooooo happy for you to have him! He is just a remarkable little one. He is going to make a fantastic Therapy dog, I'm sure! I really want him too! 

Nicofreako: So precious! I have been wondering about your itty bitty boy - thanks for letting us know how he's doing. 
It's amazing you can tell aspects of their personalities already! Such cuties. 

Thank you! That little tiny guy worries me each and every day! But he is a tough little guy and I think he is just going to be a small Standard. I don't like to call him a runt, he is a perfectly proportioned little guy, he is just smaller. And has captured my whole heart! 
Their personalities are very obvious already: talkative, rambunctious, curious! I cant wait until they have their temperament tests at 7 weeks and see how each one does. I of course think they all will be just perfect award winners!


----------



## nifty (Aug 2, 2013)

Be still my heart!!! Stella's mini-me is available!?! Oh my, AngelAviary, you have got me daydreaming now! 

Such welcome pictures of the beautiful puppies! I was desperate for another fix!  Thank you for the update on their doings as well.


----------



## zooeysmom (Jan 3, 2014)

You need her, nifty!


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

Thanks for sharing your beautiful babies with us! Sorry about Brindle's mama falling through, but I bet that just means that an even better mama is on the way!


----------



## Mfmst (Jun 18, 2014)

Thank you, thank you! I've been eager to see the little family again. C'mon Itty Bitty. You've got some of catching up to do. A large male whiner? When does that ever happen?


----------



## nifty (Aug 2, 2013)

Mfmst said:


> Thank you, thank you! I've been eager to see the little family again. C'mon Itty Bitty. You've got some of catching up to do. *A large male whiner? When does that ever happen?*



:laugh:


----------



## nifty (Aug 2, 2013)

zooeysmom said:


> You need her, nifty!


Yes, I think I do! :waiting: 

Now to figure out if Dulcie would settle in happily with a little sister! :alberteinstein::decision:

Now, see what you've done, zooeysmom? :laugh:


----------



## zooeysmom (Jan 3, 2014)

nifty said:


> Yes, I think I do! :waiting:
> 
> Now to figure out if Dulcie would settle in happily with a little sister! :alberteinstein::decision:
> 
> Now, see what you've done, zooeysmom? :laugh:


Oh, she would! And yes, one of the gals on the Maltese board recently called me an enabler LOL


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

Oh My! All that preciousness! I bet you are really tempted to keep your itty bitty! ?????????? LOL!


----------



## Charmed (Aug 4, 2014)

Oh, thank you so much for taking the time to share! You really give insight to puppy buyers who wonder of breeders really can tell something about a young pup's temperament, and if they can match buyers with pups. I think you are showing that it is indeed very possible... especially of the buyers are honest about what they are looking for in a pup. I do need to add one more thing... my goodness did Stella have a bunch of cuties!


----------



## Quossum (Mar 18, 2011)

Thanks for sharing pictures of these gorgeous babies! Love the updates on the personalities, too. It's interesting how even as pups their temperaments start to shine through!

--Q


----------



## TeamPoodle (Aug 10, 2015)

nifty said:


> Yes, I think I do! :waiting:
> 
> Now to figure out if Dulcie would settle in happily with a little sister! :alberteinstein::decision:
> 
> Now, see what you've done, zooeysmom? :laugh:


Are you kidding me? Based on what you've told us about Dulcie, she would be the best big sister ever! Especially with her dog park behavior, I can see her keeping her little sister safe from too much rowdiness!


----------



## nifty (Aug 2, 2013)

TeamPoodle said:


> Are you kidding me? Based on what you've told us about Dulcie, she would be the best big sister ever! Especially with her dog park behavior, I can see her keeping her little sister safe from too much rowdiness!


:laugh: You guys! Is this the way to bring a woman with MPS back down to earth?  

I have been an ardent admirer of dear Stella from the beginning and her puppies are indeed as gorgeous as she is! If they have her temperament, then there will be some very happy new poodle families out there in a month or so!


----------



## Kassie (Apr 7, 2016)

La belle Stella, a true princess whom birthed such a fine looking litter. I can not believe how quickly the pups are growing!


----------



## TrixieTreasure (May 24, 2015)

Sorry, late seeing this, but better late than never!

OMG, I can't believe how fast they are growing! They are soooo adorable. But it's not surprising, with such a beautiful Mom! Thanks for sharing these beautiful babies with us!!


----------

